# Chelsy's Complete 180 Turn Around!



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Well, you might remember that I was all excited about two weeks ago to finally find a wheelchair on Craigslist for Chelsy. She was going downhill really fast and couldn't even really walk anymore. She was refusing to eat, had a UTI, and I was having to hand coax her to even take any bites of food at all. I was really concerned that this was the beginning of the end for her. 

Two weeks later.......she is eating everything in sight, RUNNING around the house!!, toddling all the way down the driveway and around the road by herself, and the vet said her urinalysis came back completely cleared up. 

So, all I had to do was spend money on a wheelchair and it cured the dog! Now she is gobbling up all the raw chicken I will give her and looking for more. She's eaten 4 times today!! She actually RUNS across the room (well, it's a little sloppy but it's still a run!). And today she ran around and played with me and the boys in the living room. We haven't used the wheelchair in over a week. 

"Never give up, never surrender" ....that's the Lhasa way!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

That is really wonderful. Do you know why she got so much better?


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

xellil said:


> That is really wonderful. Do you know why she got so much better?


Well, she was on antibiotics for a week for the UTI, and we added Metacam once a day as a pain med in the morning, just in case she was in pain from her bad back. It's one of those things where neither the vet or I could tell if she was in pain because she never acted like it. She was on Tramadol twice a day and it wasn't helping at all so I didn't think it was a pain thing. But, the lady who sold me the wheelchair told me about a dachshund with a back injury who improved dramatically by adding metacam to the other pain med so I figured I'd give it a try. 

Now she gets just a tiny bit of metacam liquid plus 1/4 tramadol in the morning and nothing else at night. Her back leg no longer shakes when she stands so I think it was a pain thing, combine with the UTI. She still has trouble getting to her feet, but once she is up on her feet, she toddles away! I'm hoping she will build the muscles back up in her back legs now that she is walking again. She is soooo much happier it is amazing.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

This is awesome news! I'm so glad that she is feeling better!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I just love stories like this! I'm so glad your girl has made such a great turn around, I was so sad when I read how she was having a hard time before. 
You're such a wonderful dog owner, she's so lucky to have someone like you. :biggrin:


----------



## Catahoula (Jul 13, 2011)

It's nice to hear the good stories. Hoping Sonia can have a turn around like Chelsy. But, I have hope.


----------

